

Show HN: Landing page for socializing weddings - elbuo8
http://funnup.co

======
stfu
Not sure if I am overlooking something, but so far there is relatively little
information on the project.

What I could see the most potential in is in syndicating the different
pictures and videos that different guests make with their own devices, and
create some form of app based on that data. Like some form of picture book,
but just as an app.

On the one hand, this seems not that easy to scale, but on the other you could
get wedding planners to include your product into their portfolio of services.
This should allow you to demand higher fees and direct commission based sales
channel.

But maybe I am just misunderstanding the whole idea. Shouldn't write comments
being slightly intoxicated :)

------
billirvine
So instead of doing things like drinking, dancing, and live actual human vocal
conversations complete with eye to eye contact -- you'd rather have people
playing with their smart phones during one of the most important moment in a
couple people's lives?

Apparently you're not aware than most wedding receptions frown heavily on cell
phone use.

~~~
jessedhillon
Although stated in an assy way, billirvine does have a point -- I'd shoot the
person who shows up to my wedding/reception and sits glued to their cell
phone.

But there are other ways that people could achieve the goals stated in your
video. Perhaps an iPad that sits on a table by the guest book, where an app is
running that lets people record their thoughts and wishes on video, or leave a
doodle/drawing, a photo, or pick up the tablet and walk it around.

One of the things I hate about weddings and receptions are the camera crews
which get in the way of my enjoyment, sticking their camera in my face and
forcing me to be spontaneous and well-wishing on command. I'd like a way to
maybe take a moment, sit in a quiet spot, and congratulate the couple. And
camera crews inevitably miss great moments where people are being spontaneous
and emotional -- in my opinion there is definite value to being able to
memorialize some of these.

~~~
billirvine
> Although stated in an assay way

Apologies, my son is planning his wedding, the proximity to personal
irritation as a result of guests having cell phones out at an expensive
function paid for by the family is palpable.

------
carlostg
I really appreciate your comments. It's very hard to explain an idea in a few
words, so, what we want is to keep the engagement of the guests by learning a
bit more about the bride and broom via games or fun activities during the
wedding party. An added value will be to get gather the guests experience
sharing their photos and videos.

~~~
billirvine
> An added value will be to get gather the guests > experience sharing their
> photos and videos

Doesn't this have the very real potential of causing the guests who don't have
smart phones to feel left-out. Especially the senior family members?

------
ecommercematt
This strikes me as spammy.

~~~
elbuo8
We are currently working on this project for Start Up Weekend gathering
feedback.

